# 96 chevy chennane 3/4 ton 6 bolt rear squek problem



## Pcoz88 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a squeak coming from the back axle that I can't figure out.:msp_mad:I ck rear diff fluid level it was a little low add some.It stops squeaking(or it gets to high I can't hear it) when you get up to 25 mph.It doesn't make it in reverse.It doesn't make the squeak when I had the rear end jack up and put it in drive.When the rear wheels are turning you can hear it speed up and down with turning of wheels.Is it a wheel bearing?How do you change it?Do you need special tools?
Its my wood hauler/daily driver.Would it be cheaper to get a used bigger rear end,if possible and put in??Any and all info appericated!!Thanks in advance.

Pete


----------



## audible fart (Jul 10, 2011)

Just turn your radio up.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jul 10, 2011)

HAHA.Good one!


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jul 27, 2011)

could be lots of things, but I'd guess it's in your suspension...probably a leaf spring squeaking...most likely anyway

are your tires/wheels in good condition and recently balanced?

ever overloaded the truck?...regularly?...tow a 40ft gooseneck?...through alternating rivers and sandy deserts?...now I start thinking wheel bearings...

next most likely is your brakes

are your lugnuts tight?

really hard to say over the internets...:confused2:


----------



## bigbadbob (Jul 27, 2011)

Steady Bearing??
Chased that squeak for two years.


----------



## 54stude (Jul 27, 2011)

Driveshaft universal joint, btdt on 89gmc k1500 4x4. Squeak just like you are describing.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's.It was the ujoints on the drive shaft.had them and carrier bearing replaced.


----------



## b.carson (Jan 24, 2012)

i think im gonna be ending up visiting my dealer or the best way is to find an independent mechanic that can look on my aging chevy.  mind blowing troubleshooting.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2012)

54stude said:


> Driveshaft universal joint, btdt on 89gmc k1500 4x4. Squeak just like you are describing.



Oh that was too easy.


----------

